# My Track - Brazil



## Carvalho (Nov 28, 2012)

Hi friends

This is my little track SCX Digital.
The first step.


----------



## Carvalho (Nov 28, 2012)

Second step: Electronics and gardening


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Looking good!!! :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## Carvalho (Nov 28, 2012)

The last step: Light test


----------



## Carvalho (Nov 28, 2012)

The track


----------



## Carvalho (Nov 28, 2012)

Super Coupe said:


> Looking good!!! :thumbsup:
> >Tom<


Thank youuuuuuuuuuu Tom
The track is too much fassssssssssssst


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

That is a sweet looking track.


Rob


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

That's a hell'va room you got it sitting in,the block walls intrigue me

Nice track:thumbsup:
Rick


----------



## Carvalho (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks friends

Hornet, I live in a farm, this is my game room. 
The wall has a ceramic revestment.
Do you like it?


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Great track Carvy...*

You did a really good job putting it all together into one tidy package. :thumbsup: .... I got a kick out of the first part when you did the fly-over complete with helicopter soundtrack (nice touch).... Funny too is that at the 1:56 mark it reminds me of what is looks like to me when my wife drives my car and I'm a passenger.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Don't let this go to your head,but i think you have the ultimate in Man Caves,lol:thumbsup::thumbsup:
That's one nice looking cave and track

Rick


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Great looking track, games room & other toys!! The lighting is cool & always liked the SCX digital track displays & cars! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Carvalho (Nov 28, 2012)

Tks

These are my 2 prefered places here: the garage and the cave (games room)


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*Cool track and cool room..*

With a room like that there is no question you would put together as nice a track. Looks fun and fast. Nice Work!

-marc and marcus


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Cv,

Great looking room, and a nice setup!!
I've seen many great Brazilian tracks online, and have been to Brasil a few times now.
Have you been to Parolu's in Sau Paulo??? It's the only track I've been to in Brazil.










































They've been around since the seventies. That in itself is a success.

I've seen some HO scale slot cars on mercadolivre, are they more common around Rio?
I mostly see only the larger scales in Sau Paulo.

Cool Stuff!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Carvalho (Nov 28, 2012)

Thank you

In Brasil the most common scales are the 1:32 follow by the 1:24.
Look the brazilians tracks:

http://www.mundoslotcar.com.br/viewforum.php?f=38


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Very cool looking track.


----------



## krate-mayhem (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi all that is so cool your track looks great.


----------



## Carvalho (Nov 28, 2012)

Hello

Merry Christmas !!!

Carvalho


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

happy holidays


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Felice Natal!!!


----------

